# Yet Another Hunting Lease Fiasco



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Beware Bruce Carlin, lease broker:

Bruce Carlin is a lease broker who utilizes DeerTexas. He leases properties in the big country area. I picked up a lease through him this year to quail hunt on.

In Feb 06, we talked at length about my looking for a quail lease, not a deer lease and he was helpfull in locating a birdy property. I arrived to view the lease with my dogs and signed up.

Fast forward to this year I'm out hunting on the lease and bump into the landowner. He is aghast at the fact that I have dogs on his property.
Tells me they regularly put out poison baits for the coyotes. Tells me he specifically told Carlin not to let anyone with dogs on the property because they do so much poison control.

Now, lease brokers don't ever want you to speak with the landowners because they risk getting cut out of the deal. But if the lease broker is of poor morals, you have a problem. My dogs likely would've eaten poison had I not spoken with the landowner and gotten his phone number and I would have been out 2 very expensive dogs. Bruce Carlin? Oh, he got his $$.

The never ending **** that leasing entails is just about enough to make me quit hunting. 

Ok, done ranting.

DUNC


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

That would have been a good thing to know about up front.. glad yore dogs are ok.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> That would have been a good thing to know about up front.. glad yore dogs are ok.


Ditto that!sad_smiles !!!:hairout:


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

did you report the guy to scott at deer texas?
he will remove him at least


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> did you report the guy to scott at deer texas?
> he will remove him at least


I posted it on his feedback forum.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I'm no lawyer, but you might have a claim against him. Certainly sold you something and never came through. I'd definitely try to get my money back.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

rangerjohn said:


> did you report the guy to scott at deer texas?
> he will remove him at least


Scott knows Bruce personally, so that's not likely.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> I'm no lawyer, but you might have a claim against him. Certainly sold you something and never came through. I'd definitely try to get my money back.


I don't think it would be worth the headache. I'm too disgusted with Bruce to even discuss it rationally. I just want other potential lease searchers to have a heads up on this nefarious fellow.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks for the need to know info Dunc. appriciate it


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Dunc said:


> Scott knows Bruce personally, so that's not likely.


This was mistaken info. Disregard.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I do not know about the legality of the issue but it is certainlu unethical. Surely anyone in the hunting world knows you will be using dogs on a quail lease. The key is lease. I know you can go walk some properties and find a few coveys but if you are going to invest in a quail lease you are bound to use dogs. I wonder what his reaction would be if one of your dogs had been poisoned.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

Before anyone jumps to any conclusions, please see this:

http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=000123

Thanks.
Scott-


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Why Scott, how polite of you to lock the thread so I could not reply.His post is not entirely truthful.

The man nearly killed my dogs, period. You did not speak with the landowner, I did.

I'm done. Roast away.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Man, it's none of my business, and I really have no rooting interest at all, but if I were you, regardless of what part of what the truth is, I would respond by contacting the broker, and do this man to man instead of on an internet forum...either of them.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*None of mine as well,but.............*

You (dunc), I can understand your initial concern. But it sounds like you think this person(Bruce) wanted you dogs to die all along. And you spent more time on here as well as the other forum bashing him instead ( like contacting him) of going directly to the source of your problem. Maybe a redirection of your energy would have been more efficient? I could be wrong? But that is the way I see it.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

This thread is one of many, many, many, many(you get the idea) stories of painful, costly, troublesome, frustrating (you get the idea) ordeals we go through to hunt on land we dont own.
Although this one relates to quail, deer hunting in Texas has become a very costly adventure. The stories of people spending tens of thousands to make a "lease" right, only to loose their investment is far too common.

I've given some thought to a co-op ownership of land with like-minded hunters several times. I wonder, how many people would be willing to spend 20-25% more to have ownership of their hunting land. I don't mean to hijack so, I'll start a new thread with this question. This story is way too common.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

I just want to know if Scott Thrash's ethics always shift with the wind or only when his buddies are involved.

The broker's reply is full of falsehoods. Further he admits he broke the contract. This contract does not force upon me a duty to mediation or resolution. He broke it, the contract is void. The problem with contacting Bruce is there would be no resolution. His response is exactly what I thought it would be. Denial of liability and an offer to sweep it under the table. He claims to have been unaware of a "no-dog" policy. Hmm isn't that his JOB!!!
Additionally, I saw game and would have released the place for next year if it wasn't full of COYOTE POISON. 

Any harm to my dogs would equal Bruce and his lawyer hiding behind their liability release form. He is covered against negligence. He got his $.

I really don't give a darn about $1750 I spent a year ago. I just want people to know that Bruce doesn't tell you everything you need to know when you lease from him. Now we know Deer Texas supports this.

Scumbag lease broker--Bruce Carlin, C&A Leasing, Forth Worth, TX.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

After listening to both sides in the matter I am not convinced that the broker knew of the owner's concern. The leasor is certainly upset at what "might" have happened. If the landowner says he would make sure no poison was out when the dogs were coming then I do not see any danger to the dogs. The property is still huntable as presented. Am I missing something. I think I would have tried to reslove face to face, man to man if you will before I started character assassination.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

yea it is a shame that people cant be up front with what they are selling. i have been on a few leases here and there i guess one of my worst expierences was a guided guarantee goose hunt.it was the special season this guy was going to supply everything excepts guns and amo of course we meet with the guides who were both drunker than cooter brown the called for literaly five min then went into the druck to stay warm and left us out in the field to freeze so when i called about my guarantee they promised me a dove hunt the next season .......i just blew it off lesson learned there is no guarantee's in hunting


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Last post and I'll leave Mont's bandwidth alone:

Bruce Carlin:

I am the only hunter on the lease and have the only vehicle on the property. I had a guest with me for the quail opener. You have my picture and vehicle id. You told me point blank if I brought any guests to have them sign the liability release form and send it to you prior to hunting. I did that.

Prior to driving 7 hours to view the lease you stated there were no livestock on the place. Funny that there would be a cattle/goat corrall in the middle of the place huh? I still took the lease, my choice.

Where in my contract does it state I have to give notice prior to arrival? With that very statement you voided the contract.

Who else is hunting that property Bruce? Because there is a dead deer in the corner of the wheat field. I didn't shoot it, my dogs were chewing on the bones and scraps tho. Did you shoot it? Or was that some of the coyote poison that "wasn't really around"?

I actually thought the coveys I did see were looking very healthy. No youngins but fat carryover birds. Unhappy sportsman, you bet. Due solely to your incompetence however, not the bird numbers.

Kindly ask your lawyer to explain to you the following terms:

1. fraudulent misrepresentation

2. negligent mispresentation

Now direct your attention to the botton right corner of page 4 of the contract we filled out together March 4, 2005. See where you signed the landowner's signature? That's called forgery, and its a 3rd degree felony in this fine state. It also negates the liability release. Good thing you have a lawyer on retainer, you would've needed him.

DUNC


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Dunc said:


> I just want to know if Scott Thrash's ethics always shift with the wind or only when his buddies are involved.
> 
> I really don't give a darn about $1750 I spent a year ago. I just want people to know that Bruce doesn't tell you everything you need to know when you lease from him. Now we know Deer Texas supports this.
> 
> Scumbag lease broker--Bruce Carlin, C&A Leasing, Forth Worth, TX.


you know nothing of the sort, and even less about the man you chose to denigrate with your immature, unqualified comments - and I'm not talking about your problem with the lease broker you've called out. Your attack on Scott Thrash is typical of someone who expects everyone to fall in line behind your drum, not find out any additional information for themselves, and follow you blindly along in your effort to get your money back.
I for one question your validity since you've chosen to attack a friend of mine, without qualification and without any justification.
and I'm not going to bother commenting to you again. responding to a spoiled child's crying only makes them cry more.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats what I figured , a simple missunderstanding and somone getting bent out of shape to the point that they are not thinking straight or able to conduct rational business. People seem to want to jump to conclusions without looking at both sides of the story. And people wonder why there are so many attorneys in the world.



DeerTexas said:


> Before anyone jumps to any conclusions, please see this:
> 
> http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=000123
> 
> ...


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm deleting all reference to this negativity from our message board at DeerTexas.com, but in the interest of providing access to both sides...



> In life, it takes all kinds to make up the world. After allowing "Dunc" to vent, let's see what we can do to make a clear picture of his situation.
> 
> Those that know me, know my feelings about canines. I have 3 dogs that are truly my best friends. All of my adult life, I have picked up strays, taken them to the vet to be checked, got their shots and found good homes for them. In fact, the community paper does not charge me for the ads I place reference these orphans. I would never do anything to harm dogs.
> 
> ...


You may now come to your own conclusions. Thanks, and drive safely.
Scott-


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

RogerB said:


> you know nothing of the sort, and even less about the man you chose to denigrate with your immature, unqualified comments - and I'm not talking about your problem with the lease broker you've called out. Your attack on Scott Thrash is typical of someone who expects everyone to fall in line behind your drum, not find out any additional information for themselves, and follow you blindly along in your effort to get your money back.
> I for one question your validity since you've chosen to attack a friend of mine, without qualification and without any justification.
> and I'm not going to bother commenting to you again. responding to a spoiled child's crying only makes them cry more.


Thank you.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

'Misunderstanding' or not. I don't know but I have met and spoken with Dunc a few times and he's neither a kid nor a whiner. I know there are always at least three sides to a story so I'll withhold judgment there. I would take this post as a learning experience for all.

The sport of hunting is now bringing more money to the table. Lease brokers are getting more landownwers involved that have not been leasing their property out for hunting in the past. The landownwers are not always educated in the ways of the hunting lease business and may neglect to mention things or do things (like 'yote poison) that they never think to advise the lease broker about. Same thing with 'neighbors' that have hunted (without the owner knowing it) a property for years. Landowner doesn't know it (most of the time), he contracts with lease broker ( who of course doesn't know it), you spend the money and do the work and show up to find that bubba and friends have killed your deer, swiped your feeders, etc... Just something that you're going to have to deal with in the future.

Hopefully the lease broker learned a new question to ask landowners from this one that may prevent a future paying customer from being disgruntled.

Dunc, $1650 for quail?! 7 hour drive? Fly out here buddy for about $400 roundtrip and we'll drive about 45 minutes from my house and load up on 'em! They have those cute little curly-ques on their heads too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

No matter who is at fault it is not the dog... glad that they made it thru OK. Hopefully hunters will look at this and ask questions about the government trappers before you accept a lease... they are the only ones I know who use the cyanide gas traps. I know we have had them on our leased ranch before but we don't allow dogs on the property.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

sandman said:


> 'Misunderstanding' or not. I don't know but I have met and spoken with Dunc a few times and he's neither a kid nor a whiner. I know there are always at least three sides to a story so I'll withhold judgment there. I would take this post as a learning experience for all.
> 
> The sport of hunting is now bringing more money to the table. Lease brokers are getting more landownwers involved that have not been leasing their property out for hunting in the past. The landownwers are not always educated in the ways of the hunting lease business and may neglect to mention things or do things (like 'yote poison) that they never think to advise the lease broker about. Same thing with 'neighbors' that have hunted (without the owner knowing it) a property for years. Landowner doesn't know it (most of the time), he contracts with lease broker ( who of course doesn't know it), you spend the money and do the work and show up to find that bubba and friends have killed your deer, swiped your feeders, etc... Just something that you're going to have to deal with in the future.
> 
> ...


Great post!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Okay, I think that this has been beaten enough. 

Thanks,

TH


----------

